# How much does a hedgehogs colour change when they quill



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

Do they get lighter or darker? Do they ever stay the same colour?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Some can go from dark to snowflake or white. Some whites can go to snowflake or dark.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Every hedgehog is different.

My girl Mila has lightened continuously since I brought her home. Both her skin/fur pigment and her quills.

You can see here how much she has changed.

So far my other girl Ebba has stayed about the same.. Some fading on her mottled limbs, but not as much as Mila had in the same amount of time. She has grown white quills too like Mila, but not as much.. I'm not sure If I'd classify Ebba as a snowflake. Mila definitely is!

Shaelikestaquitos' hedgie Kashi has darkened and developed cheek patches. Its amazing how these guys almost morph.


----------

